# Spawner's WIP Log



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

This is going to be pretty much Tau and Necrons mostly tau for the time being cause just started with them and got some fire warriors. Ill post a couple of the models i have already done that being a fire warrior and necron warrior. Then ill actually start the Progress part of this thing.(UPDATE) Im no longer doing Tau and am doing Orks so yeah.

Tau Fire Warrior 








Necron Warrior








(Ignore the Praetorian im converting him to lychguard)


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Side Shot of the Fire Warrior


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Would like to check out your work, however, the pictures are not showing/working.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Really? Weird there showing up for me ill mess around with it today see if it works.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

I changed it a little and its working on my computer can anyone confirm there showing up?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nothing yet. How do you do to post your pics?


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

I take a picture with my phone email myself the picture and then put the url in the IMG things. Every time i put it in it will show up for like 5 minutes then disappear. Its very possible im just being dumb about it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Spawner105 said:


> I take a picture with my phone email myself the picture and then put the url in the IMG things. Every time i put it in it will show up for like 5 minutes then disappear. Its very possible im just being dumb about it.


The best way is to upload the pics to an image hosting site and direct link from there. I use photobucket and have never had any problems.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah that was my second idea so ill guess ill do that. Sorry for the trouble and thanks for the help.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have re-uploaded them all through photobucket hopefully no more issues.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

The tau cloth looks like it needs a wash, and it seems a bit messy on the symbol, But reasonable overall, However the warrior looks great!


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks yeah i washed legs and totally forgot the arms so ill have to do that. I will eventually do the edges but right now id like to get the squad done. As for the Symbol yeah the one i did on my other warrior is alot better.

I love my necrons don't have a ton but i like the bit of blue im doing.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

3 Tau Fire Warriors and a Gun Drone i've completed i will probably end up putting the whole squad on ebay. im in need of cash to further expand my current army instead of starting a new one. I love tau but i was getting ahead of myself starting them oh well.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Started Work on my Orks working on the AoBR ones right there easy assembly wise.

Boy Front









Boy Side









Boy Back


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Did one of the Nobz from the AoBR box gonna save the warboss for last since i need to do a little green stuff on his cape it bent and broke a little. Also any ideas on what to do with the machine part thing on the Ork Choppas i jut did them metal because i didnt know what to do with them.

Nob









I need to go and touch up some of the metal parts and some of the metal studs across him.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Finished one of the Ork Deffkoptas and am totally thrilled with how it came out. It looks awesome the Nuln Oil heavy wash makes it look so much better very pleased with it.

Left Side









Front









Right Side









Top


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Finished my Ork Warboss im pretty happy with him i think he turned out pretty good.

Ork Warboss


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking good! Though I think you could do with a litte bit of high lightning on the black on the models.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah i agree but by the time i finish the model im ancy and wanna stop so may go back one day after i get them all finished and high light the edges


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye the pics are good, nice smooth coats, and neat painting. you might want to use some washes to give the colour some depth


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah i wash the Metal parts thats it. I might start washing the cloth and such just havent.


----------

